# 1911 Recommended Ammo Carry and Break in



## bg18566

Looking for recommended ammo to break in my Ultra Carry II. No body had any specifics. This is from a manual for a Wilson Combat 1911 off the web site. Not my info but Wilson Combat states:

RECOMMENDED AMMUNITION (in order of preference)
Federal 230 gr Hydra-Shok (new style with rounded nose)
Hornady/Frontier 200 or 230 gr XTP HP (both standard & +P loadings)
Black Hills 230 gr JHP (this load uses the Hornady 230 gr XTP bullet)
Winchester 185 gr Silvertip
Federal 230 gr JHP Classic
Remington 185 or 230 gr Golden Saber
Federal American Eagle 230 gr Hardball seems to be the best feeding
ball due to the shape ofthe bullet nose & OAL.

Ed Brown 1911:
What type of ammunition do you recommend for your handguns?

We recommend high quality Federal or Winchester ammunition, and nothing else. In our years of testing and experience, ammunition by these makers has proven to be of consistent high quality. The core of our function testing is done with Federal 230 grain FMJ, which is great self-defense ammunition. For accuracy, the Federal 185 grain Gold Metal Match ammo tends to produce the best groups.

Kimber Ultra Carry, 45 ACP. Non 45ACP carry guns, Beretta 92's, Ruger GP100 and SP101 in 357 Magnum


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Breaking-In a M1911...

Start with any good-quality, 230-grain, round-nose jacketed bullet load. Velocity should be between 850fps and 900fps.
If you haven't had issues with it during a 100-round workout, you can begin trying other loads.

Follow that with your choice of defensive, hollow-point ammunition.
You may have to try several different loadings, to find a consistent performer.

I was using 230-grain Federal Hydra-Shok, until arthritis made me use a milder-recoiling weapon.

Generally speaking, hollow-point ammunition works better over a polished feed ramp.
Has your pistol had a ramp-and-chamber polish job done to it?

At defensive pistol shooting distances, fine accuracy isn't much of an issue.
Accuracy will more be a matter of your technique, than it will be the pistol's doing.
If you are right-handed, and you are shooting low-and-left, that's you, not the pistol.

Generally speaking, heavier bullets will seem to cause less perceived recoil than will light bullets.
It has to do with velocity, versus the weight of the bullet, versus the weight of the gun. Slow, heavy bullets cause a recoil "push." Light bullets cause a "jab."

Does that help?


----------



## Goldwing

Sorry but, if you don't use the prescribed ammo during break-in, what happens? I just clean the grease out, lube them and shoot them. Never had a problem.

GW


----------



## bg18566

My post was not a quest for assistance. If I'm going to carry the best, I want the best in it. Just wanted to share what two top 1911 builders recommend.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK, then...
I suggest that it helps, were you to better define the reason for your post, when you post it.

The format of what you posted appeared to be a request for information, so that's what you got.

I have to observe that you wasted my time and effort.

Further, "carry the best" is purely an opinion, not a fact.
Many builders produce pistols as good as, or even better than, the one you bought.


----------



## Goldwing

I don't think I've seen an Ultra Carry. Got any pics?


----------



## bg18566

goldwing said:


> I don't think I've seen an Ultra Carry. Got any pics?


----------



## bg18566

goldwing said:


> I don't think I've seen an Ultra Carry. Got any pics?


----------



## bg18566

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, then...
> I suggest that it helps, were you to better define the reason for your post, when you post it.
> 
> The format of what you posted appeared to be a request for information, so that's what you got.
> 
> I have to observe that you wasted my time and effort.
> 
> Further, "carry the best" is purely an opinion, not a fact.
> Many builders produce pistols as good as, or even better than, the one you bought.


Sorry you feel that way. Just wanted to share something I found valu in. Actual brand recommendations by a top 1911 maker. Not trying to ruffle feathers here.


----------



## Goldwing

I thought you might have a pic of your own Kimber, or are they all the same?


----------



## bg18566

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, then...
> I suggest that it helps, were you to better define the reason for your post, when you post it.
> 
> The format of what you posted appeared to be a request for information, so that's what you got.
> 
> I have to observe that you wasted my time and effort.
> 
> Further, "carry the best" is purely an opinion, not a fact.
> Many builders produce pistols as good as, or even better than, the one you bought.


Perfect opportunity to get some but I won't


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bg18566 said:


> Sorry you feel that way. Just wanted to share something I found valu in. Actual brand recommendations by a top 1911 maker. Not trying to ruffle feathers here.


Nothing wrong with sharing. Indeed, it's usually a good thing. We can always learn.

But, please, make sure that your post states clearly what its purpose is. That's how not to ruffle feathers.


----------



## TurboHonda

I have 2 Kimbers. One is the Super Carry Pro and the other is a Stainless II w/ Crimson Trace laser sight (my bedside gun). I never considered that I was carrying the best, although I'm happy with both of them. As far as ammo goes, I use Winchester White Box or Remington UMC, for practice. If it's dirty and nasty, I don't care. The guns get cleaned and lubed after any shooting. 

I save the brass and handload with Hornady hollow points. That's what I carry and I do consider them the best because of my personal quality control procedures.


----------



## bg18566

goldwing said:


> I thought you might have a pic of your own Kimber, or are they all the same?


I'll post one, after I figure out this phone


----------



## bg18566

TurboHonda said:


> I have 2 Kimbers. One is the Super Carry Pro and the other is a Stainless II w/ Crimson Trace laser sight (my bedside gun). I never considered that I was carrying the best, although I'm happy with both of them. As far as ammo goes, I use Winchester White Box or Remington UMC, for practice. If it's dirty and nasty, I don't care. The guns get cleaned and lubed after any shooting.
> 
> I save the brass and handload with Hornady hollow points. That's what I carry and I do consider them the best because of my personal quality control procedures.


I consider mine the best because their mine. They fit me. I like them = best


----------



## Spike12

OK, you've got a 3", 1911. I've shot three different 3" 1911s; one Colt and two Para's. I've never gotten any of them to shoot JHP ammo reliably, as in all the way through a magazine. Good Luck. IN particular they didn't like flat sided bullets as in Hornady XTP.

As far as breakin here's my method (I carry a Commander 1911): I run 300rnd of anything through just to make sure the parts are fit together. That's 300 rounds AFTER the last failure of any kind. I use WWB FMJ. Of course I clean before the first firing and periodically during this time. I use FrogLube. _At this point I have qualified just the gun. _

There is no "best" self defense ammo. They will all look great in their own tests and you'll just clog up the web asking. _Bullet placement trumps any and all bullet magic. _ Do your own research, and pick a bullet; bottom line - it's your life. I have a stock of now discontinued Golden Sabre.

Once you've selected a possible carry ammo; shoot it until you KNOW it runs 100% in your gun AND you can control it to ensure proper bullet placement. Any hint of less than 100% success? Pick another ammo and start over again. _Then you've qualified your gun with that ammo._ Stay with that combination.

With a 3" gun, I might suggest 185g or 200g for control and follow up shots.


----------



## bg18566

Spike12 said:


> OK, you've got a 3", 1911. I've shot three different 3" 1911s; one Colt and two Para's. I've never gotten any of them to shoot JHP ammo reliably, as in all the way through a magazine. Good Luck. IN particular they didn't like flat sided bullets as in Hornady XTP.
> 
> As far as breakin here's my method (I carry a Commander 1911): I run 300rnd of anything through just to make sure the parts are fit together. That's 300 rounds AFTER the last failure of any kind. I use WWB FMJ. Of course I clean before the first firing and periodically during this time. I use FrogLube. _At this point I have qualified just the gun. _
> 
> There is no "best" self defense ammo. They will all look great in their own tests and you'll just clog up the web asking. _Bullet placement trumps any and all bullet magic. _ Do your own research, and pick a bullet; bottom line - it's your life. I have a stock of now discontinued Golden Sabre.
> 
> Once you've selected a possible carry ammo; shoot it until you KNOW it runs 100% in your gun AND you can control it to ensure proper bullet placement. Any hint of less than 100% success? Pick another ammo and start over again. _Then you've qualified your gun with that ammo._ Stay with that combination.
> 
> With a 3" gun, I might suggest 185g or 200g for control and follow up shots.


Kimber Ultra Carry, Federal Premium 45 ACP 230 grain hydra shok,P45HS1, No FTF, No FTE, homework done.


----------



## bg18566

TurboHonda said:


> I have 2 Kimbers. One is the Super Carry Pro and the other is a Stainless II w/ Crimson Trace laser sight (my bedside gun). I never considered that I was carrying the best, although I'm happy with both of them. As far as ammo goes, I use Winchester White Box or Remington UMC, for practice. If it's dirty and nasty, I don't care. The guns get cleaned and lubed after any shooting.
> 
> I save the brass and handload with Hornady hollow points. That's what I carry and I do consider them the best because of my personal quality control procedures.


Here's what best is: I chose each of those weapons, along with several others. In my safe are weapons I don't carry and never will. In the list of weapons from the original post, are the ones I shoot well, run flawlessly, and I trust with my life. Do the work and go get some best for you. For those that think there is no "best" rethink your POU. Go out and do the work, train and be critical. Have confidence in what you carry as the best you have, or don't carry, ever.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bg18566 said:


> Here's what best is:...the ones I shoot well, run flawlessly, and I trust with my life. Do the work and go get some best for you. For those that think there is no "best" rethink your POU. Go out and do the work, train and be critical. Have confidence in what you carry as the best you have, or don't carry, ever.


You're giving a whole lot of advice, here.
Some of it seems to me a lot like "teaching your grandmother how to suck eggs."
I think that it would be useful were you to briefly outline your experience, and how long you've been shooting. Do you compete at anything? Have you taken any instruction?

Please tell us about the sources of your advice.


----------



## bg18566

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You're giving a whole lot of advice, here.
> Some of it seems to me a lot like "teaching your grandmother how to suck eggs."
> I think that it would be useful were you to briefly outline your experience, and how long you've been shooting. Do you compete at anything? Have you taken any instruction?
> 
> Please tell us about the sources of your advice.


I suppose thats reasonable since you paid for it. Five enlistments worth of training. World class training facilities. Top instructors from all services. If you don't like what I have to say, don't read my threads.


----------



## bg18566

goldwing said:


> I thought you might have a pic of your own Kimber, or are they all the same?











There's mine. Can't seem to get the flash to work.


----------



## Goldwing

bg18566 said:


> View attachment 1149
> 
> 
> There's mine. Can't seem to get the flash to work.


Good looking piece. I had those CT grips on my old SA 1911, worked great.

GW


----------



## pic

bg18566 said:


> I suppose thats reasonable since you paid for it. Five enlistments worth of training. World class training facilities. Top instructors from all services. If you don't like what I have to say, don't read my threads.


I thought the military taught manners and respect during the first enlistment.
Maybe they teach it during the sixth enlistment, lol. 
:smt033


----------



## GETCHERGUN

There are no prizes given in a urination competition.


----------

